# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] جولة بالصور في الغردقة (( تصويري الخاص ))

## أبو منار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليوم موعدكم مع جولة بعدستي الخاصة في مدينة الغردقة

تشمل الصور تصوير لمدينة الغردقة نفسها كما تشمل صور من داخل قرية (( مجاويش )) التي أنعم الله علينا بقضاء بعض من عطلة هذا العام بها
الأن مع الصور

----------


## أبو منار

تلك الصور هي للطريق من القاهرة للغردقة
وهو طبعا كما هم معروف 450 كم
القاهرة ـ العين السخنة ـ رأس غارب ـ الغردقة

----------


## miss_muslimah

في انتظار بقية الصور

----------


## Emad.

تقريبا الصوره التالته والرابعه
مصور زيهم وانا راجع من الغردقه الي راس غارب فيه شبه بينهم
منتظرين منك الصور الرائعه
ربنا يكرمك

----------


## أبو منار

من داخل أسواق مدينة الغردقة أتينا بمجموعة صور

----------


## miss_muslimah

صور جميلة
والاجمل ان الغردقة حاجة تانية وكأنها مش في مصر
للاسف احنا بنعرف نجمل ونبني ونعمر ونحافظ على النظافة بس مش لينا لكن للاجانب والسياح الا عيشين في الغردقة وسيبين بلادهم للابد
دول بيسافروا بلادهم اجازات ويرجعوا مصر تاني لانهم مستقرين هنا
عقبال ما نشوف كل مصر بالجمال ده
وشكرا

----------


## أبو منار

دي قرية مجاويش بالغردقة
تصنيف 4 نجوم
تابعة لشركة مصر للسياحة
من أول القرى التي انشأت بالغردقة
تقع على طريق الغردقة ـ سفاجا
في نهاية مدينة الغردقة وقبل سفاجا ب 50 كيلوا متر 

 
بعض العروض المسائية على مسرح القرية 
 
 
 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 

 



تابع

----------


## أبو منار



----------


## أبو منار

> صور جميلة
> والاجمل ان الغردقة حاجة تانية وكأنها مش في مصر
> للاسف احنا بنعرف نجمل ونبني ونعمر ونحافظ على النظافة بس مش لينا لكن للاجانب والسياح الا عيشين في الغردقة وسيبين بلادهم للابد
> دول بيسافروا بلادهم اجازات ويرجعوا مصر تاني لانهم مستقرين هنا
> عقبال ما نشوف كل مصر بالجمال ده
> وشكرا


 
مش بس الغردقة
الغردقة وشرم والساحل الشمالي وكل المدن السياحية في مصر
ربنا يكرمنا وتبقى القاهرة كمان كدا يا رب

----------


## أبو منار

> تقريبا الصوره التالته والرابعه
> مصور زيهم وانا راجع من الغردقه الي راس غارب فيه شبه بينهم
> منتظرين منك الصور الرائعه
> ربنا يكرمك


 
شكرا اخي العزيز
ويارب تكون باقي الصور عجبتك

----------


## ابن البلد

الله عليك يا أبو منار
قد أيه الغردقة جميلة 
مصر فيها مناطق كتير جميله بس اللي يلف 
نفسي أزورها ربنا يسهل إن شاء الله قريبا 
 :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

تسلم ايدك يابو منار بجد انا اعدت 10 ايام فى الغردقه بس ملفتش فيها كده الصراحه ربنا يباركلك يارب متعتنا بالرحله الحلوه دى 
انا لازم انزل الغردقه تانى بقى فعلا  :f:

----------


## أبو منار

> الله عليك يا أبو منار
> قد أيه الغردقة جميلة 
> مصر فيها مناطق كتير جميله بس اللي يلف 
> نفسي أزورها ربنا يسهل إن شاء الله قريبا


 
يلا شد حيلك ونروح مع بعض وأجيبلك خصم حلو

----------


## أبو منار

> تسلم ايدك يابو منار بجد انا اعدت 10 ايام فى الغردقه بس ملفتش فيها كده الصراحه ربنا يباركلك يارب متعتنا بالرحله الحلوه دى 
> انا لازم انزل الغردقه تانى بقى فعلا


 
ربنا يكتبهالك
ونروح مع بعض في احلا صحبة

----------


## ميمة اسلام

بجد صور تحفة وجولة رائعة 
تسلم ايدك اخي الكريم 
ومصر بجد ام الدنيا 
في امان الله

----------


## حمادو

*جميلة جدا الصور يا ابو منار
تسلم ايديك
والحمد لله انك استمتعت بالاجازة فيها.
إن شاء الله هانزل الغردقة فى شهر يناير
وهافتكرك أكيد وانا هناك


*

----------


## أبو منار

> بجد صور تحفة وجولة رائعة 
> تسلم ايدك اخي الكريم 
> ومصر بجد ام الدنيا 
> في امان الله


 
جزاك الله خيرا اختي العزيزة

----------


## أبو منار

> *جميلة جدا الصور يا ابو منار*
> 
> *تسلم ايديك*
> *والحمد لله انك استمتعت بالاجازة فيها.*
> *إن شاء الله هانزل الغردقة فى شهر يناير*
> *وهافتكرك أكيد وانا هناك*
> **


 
يارب تستمتع باجازتك يا رب

----------


## vip_g1

صور غايه فى الجمال الله ينور على حضرتك
الصوره دى 



الى حضرتك مصورها  فى شارع الشيرتون 
المحل الى باين فى الصوره ده شركه موبينيل  فرع بن كود الغردقه انا شغال فى المحل ده  لو كونت اعرف ان حضرتك موجود كونت وجبت ان شاء الله الزياره الجايه

----------


## أبو منار

> صور غايه فى الجمال الله ينور على حضرتك
> الصوره دى 
> 
> 
> 
> الى حضرتك مصورها فى شارع الشيرتون 
> المحل الى باين فى الصوره ده شركه موبينيل فرع بن كود الغردقه انا شغال فى المحل ده لو كونت اعرف ان حضرتك موجود كونت وجبت ان شاء الله الزياره الجايه


اشكرك جدا جدا جدا وأعتبر الواجب وصل
شكرا لك مرة ثانية

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
مشكور استاذ ابو منار على الصور والرحله الجميله
تقبل تحياتى 
والى لقاء

----------


## أبو منار

> السلام عليكم
> مشكور استاذ ابو منار على الصور والرحله الجميله
> تقبل تحياتى 
> والى لقاء



اشكرك اختي العزيزة

----------


## العراقية85

ماشاء الله جميله الغردقه ماحصل وشفتها من قبل بس تشبه مدينه الحبانيه السياحيه..قبل الحرب
عاشت الايادي الصور رووووووووعه

----------


## أبو منار

> ماشاء الله جميله الغردقه ماحصل وشفتها من قبل بس تشبه مدينه الحبانيه السياحيه..قبل الحرب
> عاشت الايادي الصور رووووووووعه




شكرا اختي العزيزة
في انتظارك في مصر لزيارة الغردقة وكل الأماكن الطيبة بمصر بلدك الثاني

----------


## قلب مصر

جولة رائعة بالغردقة
سلمت يداك أخى الفاضل أبو منار
تقبل تقديري واحترامي
وسلامي للأمورة منار وأخوتها الرقيقات

----------


## أبو منار

> جولة رائعة بالغردقة
> سلمت يداك أخى الفاضل أبو منار
> تقبل تقديري واحترامي
> وسلامي للأمورة منار وأخوتها الرقيقات


جزاك الله خيرا ام يوسف
بارك الله فيكي

----------


## yasserino

thank you

----------

